# color rubbing off quail eggs



## Lucky2020 (Feb 11, 2021)

so i bought 6 fertile quail eggs and i made a small homemade incubater you wear under cloths its kept at high 98 low 99 humidity 35 to 45 percent but the egg color as the brown has starting rubbing off because the eggs rbbed together at some point I fixed that problem but I just wanna know I didn't hurt the eggs


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The color on the eggs is actually a layer that can be rubbed off. 

If you candle them you should be able to tell if all is going well with them.


----------



## Lucky2020 (Feb 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> The color on the eggs is actually a layer that can be rubbed off.
> 
> If you candle them you should be able to tell if all is going well with them.


the main worry is the layer that keeps bacteria bout of eggs did tat get rubbed off aswell?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No way to know. Did you candle? 

If they're kept in an environment that is clean the likelihood of bacteria entering is pretty slim. 

It's a rather unusual way to incubate eggs and I can see a lot of challenges doing it that way.


----------



## Lucky2020 (Feb 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> No way to know. Did you candle?
> 
> If they're kept in an environment that is clean the likelihood of bacteria entering is pretty slim.
> 
> It's a rather unusual way to incubate eggs and I can see a lot of challenges doing it that way.


i did its day 4 and I saw some veins the blood circle and what I can only describe as a heartbeat like movement
I know its weird but quarentine has basically killed me because I'm so bored and I'm in highschool doing school online and I saw threads on here saying it was really possible


----------



## Lucky2020 (Feb 11, 2021)

just candled them again and 2 out of 5 had gotten stuck to their shell and I plan on turning them more and upping humidity


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Blood ring? A blood ring is bad. That means the peep died in the shell. Maybe your description for what you saw is wrong words? Veins are great, that means development it happening.

Someone years ago tried the bra hatching thing and said she was successful. And some have rescued eggs when power went out by keeping them on their bodies.


----------



## Lucky2020 (Feb 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Blood ring? A blood ring is bad. That means the peep died in the shell. Maybe your description for what you saw is wrong words? Veins are great, that means development it happening.
> 
> Someone years ago tried the bra hatching thing and said she was successful. And some have rescued eggs when power went out by keeping them on their bodies.


yea I read the threads but I was worried because my body tends to only try and keep the heat in the core so my skin is usually only around94 to 95 degrees so at night they are in my bra and during the day I have a shoebox lined with old shirts and I use a hot bag of rice and more shirts plus a thermometer on top of the eggs to keep them around 98 to 101 throughout the day


----------



## Lucky2020 (Feb 11, 2021)

the blood ring just looks like its around the yoke and I saw a diagram I don't know if I'm allowed to post it on here of a 4 day old egg and it looked the same
also when I candle I can visibly see the heart moving so I know its alive


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think you should be able to post what you're talking about.

A blood ring is a red ring that is around the inside of the shell, not where the embryo is located.


----------

